# saving 1/2 can spray foam ?



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

me too


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

John Smith_inFL said:


> me too


 i watched a few vids. i don't always trust vids.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

First step is you have to clean out all of the foam from the nozzle of the can and pretty quickly or it's already done.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i watched some more vids. 1 guy was using a screw to pull the foam from the can nozzle.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

after you use a few cans of this stuff, you learn how to do it.
I would say if it's not used after a couple of weeks to a month, just toss it.
I've learned how to use the drywall screw to clean the nozzle and clothes hanger wire to clean the straw.
but have not learned how to keep the foam from clogging from the inside of the can.
don't remove the wet, uncured foam from the nozzle or straw - let the foam cure, then remove it the best way you can.
my last foam project was rebuilding the flotation in my aluminum boat: after filling the bow end with chunks of foam, I locked it all in place with the spray foam. then, when the bow deck was installed, a few cans of spray foam then covered it with plastic sheet and pop-riveted it in place.

















*the hollow gunnel rail was also filled with foam - after it cured, the excess is cut off*.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, once I managed to get an old can to spray again. But the second time I tried to rejuvenate it, I wasn't able to.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have some pieces of old SF laying around. i will spray them with some brake cleaner to see what happens. 
i don't see why doing this soon after using the can, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

I quite using those type of cans years ago because of the waste, Now only use a professional style gun with screw in can , waste very little. Also have found out that like brake clean works well for cleaning the foam out .


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i wish i had known about the pro cans when i was doing my house. now, i rarely use it, but still, i would rather not waist it if i can.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

Read the can carefully.

It states that the contents may not dispense after the date on the bottom, even if not used at all.

When buying, buy the cans with the furthest date away. Longest date I could find was about 14 months away from when I brought it.

Have a good day.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I usually clean out the nozzle and straw then store it at ambient temperature. When I need some foam for a new project I simply pull out my old can and throw it away --> and then go to the store for a fresh can. Years ago I used to fight with the old can for a while to get it to discharge - but I've learned to skip that step through practice! LOL

I've always wanted to try a can opener (church key type with the pointy end) and make a REAL mess! *(Please don't try that at home this IS NOT TIK-TOK!* - but if you do, could you kindly post a video on here?)


----------



## toolarts (Oct 11, 2021)

Acetone dissolves polyurethane foam. It dissolves the uncured stuff and the dried stuff. After using, unscrew the nozzle and submerge it in a small container of acetone. I use a small glass pickle bottle (6 oz). I fill it 1/2 way and put the nozzle in and let it soak. Then I shake it really good and let let it soak some more. Rinse and repeat. Then I save the pickle bottle with the acetone for next time. It should clean a number of nozzles. Store in foam cool place, and no, it won't last forever. It is useful stuff. I insulated a boat ice box with it, used it to keep critters out of my shed, and filled holes made by previous owner in my 1939 house with lathe and plaster construction. Much easier to shoot the foam, let it dry, trim it, and then plaster over than trying to mess with backing boards and sheet rock. It will last forever if you don't get any acetone on it!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The acetone won't eat at the plastic too?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> The acetone won't eat at the plastic too?


there are vids of guys doing it, so i would guess not. 

i got the job done, used about 1/2 can. took about 1/2 hour to get into the basement to clean the can.
i used a drill bit to ream the can nozzle clean, and a coat hanger to for the trigger nozzle. 

so easy, idk how i didn't think of this myself. darned tree's.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

The short plastic straw included with the non-pro cans often makes the foam injection awkward. I toss the straw and replace with an 18” section of plastic tubing. The end where the foam comes out gets taped to something thin but rigid that I can use to direct the nozzle to the right place. To store the foam for a few weeks I clamp the end with a pair of vise grips, then cut off the last inch or two until I get back to the point where there is liquid.

During our long-running reno project we’d keep a list of things that needed foaming, but weren’t holding up the work. Then we’d do a bunch of things at once to maximize how much of the can got used.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris616 said:


> During our long-running reno project we’d keep a list of things that needed foaming, but weren’t holding up the work. Then we’d do a bunch of things at once to maximize how much of the can got used.


yeah, i did that. sometimes i would still end up with part of a can.


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

+1 for brake cleaner.
Brake cleaner will dissolve uncured spray foam. Unscrew spray foam straw nozzle, squirt some brake fluid down into dispenser let sit. May need to spray again. Put straw on brake cleaner and spray through foam dispenser straw until it runs clear. Sometimes it takes spraying in and holding straw vertically while the brake cleaner dissolves the foam. More often than not you may have to do it at both ends depending how far along the foam has cured. So, this works provided foam hasn't fully set up. Have done it countless times on closed cell foams. But seems I will be using a lot more spray foam at our new place (1920s craftsman) so just picked up a Foamnseal FNS500 for 30.00, definitely worth its weight. Will never go back to messy straw foam cans again.


----------



## gkreamer (May 8, 2020)

I picked up a couple of cans with the new reusable straw that pulls out maybe 1/8" for dispensing foam. When I was done I clicked it back and wiped any foam from the end and from the little windows that indicate open or closed. When I went to reuse all 3 places had a tiny foam bump that I removed and the can did work again and I could use the entire can.

Only complaint is that letting off the trigger does not stop the foam from dispensing quickly. It kept going for a few seconds which led to a little mess and some wasted foam.

This was the Window & Door low expanding Great Stuff.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've always used acetone.....but I'll look at this new stuff. Thanks


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I use the can and then toss them, never had any luck with storage


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

I used to use a lot of Great stuff when I was still in business. The best way I found to keep a part can was to keep the nozzle attached to the can and set it somewhere where it wouldn't get accidently discharged. If it was used within 24 hrs. the glob on the end of the straw could usually be twisted off and used as usual. longer than that and you could probably run a wire through the tube and make it work. What really worked well was, when using multiple cans on a job, keep using the same tube from can to can and save the twist on thingy and tube for later. Then down the road when you can't clean up the nozzle that you left on a part can just grab a clean one and go. Of course after a week or so that part can is probably junk.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Stuff now has a reusable can that last longer than the regular foam. DAP has a latex foam that will last much longer after a partial use


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Get long pipe cleaners and stick them in the tube, stuff dries, pull it out with the straw. Smaller lengths go into the screw on thing.


----------

